# Doh! I missed another mold seam! or....



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How my Chariot is coming.

I've got the paint on and sealed and i'm using TSDS decals for the detail parts like the front grilles.









Now to assemble and detail the drivetrain.
Steve


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Really looking great:thumbsup:,thanks for the update:wave:


----------



## sylg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

great work..... please keep posting your wip


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nova Mike said:


> Really looking great:thumbsup:,thanks for the update:wave:


Thats pretty much exactly what I was going to say! Its coming along nicely, Steve!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! Man, one thing about this kit,make sure you wash and really get the parts clean of mold release..I finally had to put some bleach in the water and soak the parts.

I decided to use a silver paint pen to highlight the raised ribs around the hull. Who knew that silver sharpie would stick better than sealed metalizer paint?..DOH! I tried to fix a boo-boo with some alcohol on a swab and it melted through the hull paint but left the sharpie paint untouched...DOH!

This is a fun kit but it can be a bit of a bear..


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dont ask how many times I had to re-shoot the paint on the chairs..

















But they look cool when they are done!


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, I had to recoat mine a number of times as well. Its looking good.

Have you done a test fit of the canopy yet? Just curious how yours sits.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been afraid to...lol
I'll give it a shot and let you know...

I just took it out of it's bag,It's spotless and not a mark on it!








I just set it on the chassis, and it goes on nicely...might need a little touch of a sanding stick.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

In the picture, by your thumb, it looks like its sitting a bit high in the back like in my Chariot Canopy thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263432

I plan to do as Thor1956 suggested.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What was he going to do? I think it will seat with a little sanding. I'm going to install it with a thick white glue, so if nessesary, I can fill any gaps with the glue.
I just got done dipping the wheels in future. I don't have any foil, so I'm going to try future..


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

steve123 said:


> What was he going to do? I think it will seat with a little sanding. I'm going to install it with a thick white glue, so if nessesary, I can fill any gaps with the glue.
> I just got done dipping the wheels in future. I don't have any foil, so I'm going to try future..


He said his fit by lightly clamping the rear. I may do some light sanding and a bit of clamping. Mine seems to be sitting a bit higher than yours, as its causing the center pieces not to touch on mine.

As I tell my son's, I plan to measure twice, cut once :tongue:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

For some reason I can't stop thinking about Halloween, and I'm listening to a lot of dean martin and drinking Martooneys....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got the tires on just now..my poor thumb. By the time I got to the last tire my thumb was so sore, It took two tries to mount the tire.

And ...I think I'm in trouble, the hot tires seemed to have melted the thick coat of future I used to coat/protect the wheels.








and don't bother to detail the wheels untill you have had the tire mounting wrestling match..I had to re-wash all the wheels..lol
...my freakin thumb still hurts...
Steve


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Same here, I ended up with some aluminum plate metalizer color on the tires. I dampened a paper towel with tinner and carefulley wiped the tires when done, and since I mounted/dismounted/mounted (to do the tape trick) I can very much agree with the sore thumbs!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny thing about sci-fi kits no sooner than you get the model on its wheels/tracks...THE MONSTERS SHOW UP...lol

















I think I'd rather paint plastic tires that do that again...lol..yup thumb still sore..
DH: I had all kinds of weird stuff squirting out between the wheels and tires, my silver plate lifted a little too. But I'm really worried about messing up the coat of future.

Ahh, it's a test bed..let's see if the vinyl can find my wheels under all that **** I put on them...

Ths thing is hefty with the drive train mounted..Let's see if the aftermarket can give us a little clockwork(wind-up) drive unit ,so we can scare the cats with it...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is the trinity..Bleach, Hot water, and dish soap.
The mold release was so pervasive, I even had to throw away some sanding sticks..Cut the parts off the sprue, soak'em..and then sand with clean sanding tools,..I was sanding before the wash/bath and I'm pretty sure I was re-contaminating the parts..
DOH!










Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm really starting to enjoy this project!
I'm even working on a diorama.rama


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm trying to get the interior to look the way I want it to.
I have hated the curtains...let's make 'em look like "space curtains"!
A little household foil, a little thinned white glue,...
















wadda ya think?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

That looks great :thumbsup: I was wondering one thing how did they fit that inside the Jupiter 2


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! It was presumed to be assembled after the J2 landed.
Maybe it's inflatable?

I'm working on the curtains, yikes,...it makes this thing look like a hearse...I've got the foil burnished down, and am trying to get a dark wash to stick..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not real happy with the way these look. but they will do for now..
I'm going to the store to find some foil baking cups.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Once you try the foil cupcake holders please post a pic. I also am trying to decide on how to do the curtains.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I will, they _can't_ look any worse than this....

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dh, I'm not having any fun with the little baking thingies either..

I _*am*_ liking the ones I'm making myself, out of foil...I'll send pics after I get dinner cooked and everybody else tucked in...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

They may not be perfect, but I like the curtains you've posted here.

-Kirk-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pulling what little hair I have out...(almost done)

I'm gonna paint the canopy today and see how much I care about how they look after that..the home made foil looks ok, but I'm starting to want to finish this project.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried making them out of that heavy duty aluminum duct tape? That might be easier to fold if you do it with the white backing paper still attached. It would make the curtains look like they have a white liner on the backside. That's the route I was going to try with mine.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm trying to find some of the tape...project on hold till My head stops hurting...

Steve


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Got mine at Home Depot.


----------

